# New bike? Itching to upgrade parts immediately? Read this first.



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I see a lot of posts from new bikers wishing to know which parts to upgrade on their new bike. I'm not sure what causes this thinking but I feel in most cases the lust for new parts is unnecessary on a brand new bike.

Most of the time, manufacturers will provide an appropriate set of components for the bike which was purchased. For example, an entry level mountain bike might come equipped with V-brakes while a higher end bike might come with fancy hydraulic disc brakes. However, most of the time the level of components on a new bike will accurately reflect the level of performance the bike was designed for. An entry level bike with entry level V-brakes is most likely not meant to be ridden on the type of terrain justifying a pair of expensive hydraulic brakes. And as a rider, you may not be ready just yet for such terrain either. 

So ride your bike for a while after getting it instead of obsessing over what could be better. Educate yourself about bicycle technology, terminology, and trends. After putting many miles on your original equipment and learning about your bike and the biking world, you will most likely find out for yourself what parts could be changed for the better and which parts work fine as they are.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

The one part that doesnt cost anything to upgrade is your skill level. Coincidently, it also has the biggest impact on your rides


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

But all the bike magazines tell you that your bike sucks unless it has top of the line components.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

mostly due to the WTF factor.

i.e. putting a DH fork on a XC bike is as retarded as a DH bike with an XC stem.

upgrades are purpose-oriented, and most people probably should hold off buying them until they have the skill, realize a deficiency, and then buy appropriate parts to match that deficiency.

super lightweight racing rims don't do a helluva lotta good in more technical trails that will pulverise something intended for singletrack and not 3' drops off of logs. a 150 mm travel fork is as useful as a football bat on a bike calibrated for a 80 mm geometry.

2.5'' tires slow you down when you're not hurtling down a mountain at 40 mph.

then there's the 'upgrade costs more than the bike' element.

yes, you can put a 400 dollar brake system, 1000 dollar fork, and 300 dollar component group on a 600 dollar hardrock. why the hell you'd want to when the frame is substandard and isn't on par with the tolerances of those parts is a mystery.


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

I dont see many upgrades inspiring over confidence in any rider over rougher terrain except for maybe a fork. Then again I also dont know anyone who would put a $1000 fork on a $300 bike. Other than that, if your fancy new derailleur had inspired you to take your otherwise unfit bike down the local double black diamond, you derve to be in what ever condition you are in at the bottom of the hill. In my experience, and my own mistakes is that the want to upgrade come from not understanding how the parts work. Someone may want to upgrade a derailleur because its not adjusted propperly and they think it's defective or sub par. Someone may think an XT derailleur will make thier bike shift 10x better not realizing the cogs play as much a role in shift quality as the derailleur. I don't see any bad side in upgrading brakes except for wasted washingtons. Better brakes are good for everyone! Just ask my buddy with the craptastic promax discs who's brakes fade so much on light gravel road downhills it's almost laughable. No Im not advocating dropping $300 on an XT crankset for your Trek 3700 but I can't see where it would damage anything other than overinflating one's ego with shiny new parts.


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

The only instant upgrade I did on my new bike was the fork... simply because the Rock Shox Dart 1 simply wasn't up to handling my 240lbs. The Dart 1 didn't go to waste, it made a nice upgrade on my son's "Target" Schwinn that his Mom and Step Dad bought for him.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

heh, i am one of the 'newbs' that has the part aquisition disorder ... mostly it comes from seeing all of those nice shiney parts .. and, well, i am a guy i like new shiney stuff ... 

that being said i have held out on upgrades to my mojave 8.0 ... to just lock-on grips .. and a spare set of tires because the ones on it do not care for mud all that much ...


----------



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

When something breaks, upgrade that part one step up. We're going to live forever and it's a long ride. Stretch the new gear out... Easier on the wallet and not quite so much a shock to the wife.


----------



## stinkyj (May 28, 2008)

Strong Steve said:


> The only instant upgrade I did on my new bike was the fork... simply because the Rock Shox Dart 1 simply wasn't up to handling my 240lbs. The Dart 1 didn't go to waste, it made a nice upgrade on my son's "Target" Schwinn that his Mom and Step Dad bought for him.


my wahoo has a dart 1 fork. i'd really like one with a lockout, though, since i do a lot of street riding. is that an unecessary upgrade?


----------



## Revivalll (Mar 27, 2008)

The only arguement I have is upgrading for immediate comfort. I am a newb and purchased a GF Tass 3 months ago and the low end Bontrager saddle was craptastic. After less than a week I ordered a new saddle, nothing super expensive, WTB Rocket V Race and it made a huuuge difference. I say if there is something that really annoys the hell out of you, get something better but dont buy something beyond your ability to use.......that probably means I should have bought a tricycle!


----------



## BlurredVision (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldnt consider a saddle an upgrade. I'd rather call it aSSet protection.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Rule of thumb: If you're not breaking anything, you're not riding hard enough, and all your components are just fine. Ride harder, break stuff, and upgrade. :thumbsup:



Revivalll said:


> The only arguement I have is upgrading for immediate comfort. I am a newb and purchased a GF Tass 3 months ago and the low end Bontrager saddle was craptastic.


 Yup, as well as pedals, stem, grips, and maybe even handlebar. If buying from the LBS though, they should work on doing most of these for free or cost.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

tlg said:


> Rule of thumb: If you're not breaking anything, you're not riding hard enough, and all your components are just fine. Ride harder, break stuff, and upgrade. :thumbsup:


well mine is making a clunking sound every bump i hit .. but that is more from me being 235 and bottoming the front suspension out all the time


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

-Devil- said:


> well mine is making a clunking sound every bump i hit .. but that is more from me being 235 and bottoming the front suspension out all the time


 Ok, at 235 you're an exception. Don't think I'd want to "try" and break a fork.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

i am not 'trying' to either hah ... but having issues finding out if it can be rebuilt with stiffer springs ... if i had known more when i bought my bike i would have gone with an 08 model that came with a fork that seems to have a better aftermarket then what mine came with.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Revivalll said:


> The only arguement I have is upgrading for immediate comfort. I am a newb and purchased a GF Tass 3 months ago and the low end Bontrager saddle was craptastic. After less than a week I ordered a new saddle, nothing super expensive, WTB Rocket V Race and it made a huuuge difference. I say if there is something that really annoys the hell out of you, get something better but dont buy something beyond your ability to use.......that probably means I should have bought a tricycle!


Quoted for truth... I immediately swapped the Bontrager saddle for a BG2 Sport on my Marlin.

One other thing I swapped was the platforms for some m520's. After the fact, it has changed my cycling life, before so... well... curiosity was mostly the reason.

So for me, there were a couple of upgrades that helped on an immediate basis, but at the same time I completely agree that being a newb, and replacing a crankset before even getting past a test ride is rediculous.

Just my $.02


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

stinkyj said:


> my wahoo has a dart 1 fork. i'd really like one with a lockout, though, since i do a lot of street riding. is that an unecessary upgrade?


It is my opinion that any upgrade that makes your bike more enjoyable to you is a justified upgrade... there is a point where your accumulated upgrades outweigh (unless spread out over a period of time) the purchase of a bike further up the evolutionary ladder. I forgot that in addition to the instant upgrade of my fork I also upgraded to Crank Brothers Eggbeater pedals, simply because flat pedals are unacceptable to me.

Shopping places like PricePoint.com eases the financial sting of instant upgrades.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Revivalll said:


> The only arguement I have is upgrading for immediate comfort. I am a newb and purchased a GF Tass 3 months ago and the low end Bontrager saddle was craptastic. After less than a week I ordered a new saddle, nothing super expensive, WTB Rocket V Race and it made a huuuge difference. I say if there is something that really annoys the hell out of you, get something better but dont buy something beyond your ability to use.......that probably means I should have bought a tricycle!


Yep, a more comfy saddle is worth buying, even as a newb. That said, two things must be kept in mind: One, more expensive (as in over $30) has little relation to how comfy it is, as everyone's rear end is different. Second, you need to ride what you have for a while and play with the height and tilt before you go look for another one, because part of being comfortable is finding the right height and tilt, and also it takes a while for your butt to get used to being in any saddle when you first start riding seriously.


----------



## NoobHill (Jan 8, 2008)

So far Ive upgraded the front tire, grips and I am going to get a bashguard on my 3 month old bike. Id say none were necessary, but they made me feel more comfortable pushing the limits on my bike.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

NoobHill said:


> So far Ive upgraded the front tire, grips and I am going to get a bashguard on my 3 month old bike. Id say none were necessary, but they made me feel more comfortable pushing the limits on my bike.


 I've got 4-5 sets of tires for different riding conditions. It's an upgrade, but the stock tire on a bike may work for one area of the country and suck elsewhere. 
Grips are a matter of safety comfort and cheap. Not really much of a upgrade.
Bashguard not really an upgrade either. It's protection.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> mostly due to the WTF factor.
> 
> i.e. putting a DH fork on a XC bike is as retarded as a DH bike with an XC stem.
> 
> ...


becuase i <3 my hardrock
and its super duper fun on the downhill

im one of those guys that put hte 500.00 fork, 300.00 brakes, and other stuff on my hardrock (and also bought a stinky)

IMO if your going to upgrade something, wheels and tires is the first thing, that its not going to hurt your learning curve. i stayed on teh stock fork for a while until i found it really didnt work at all in my type of riding. and i went from there. when i break a part (recently rear derailleur) i buy better stuff


----------



## infamouz (Jun 2, 2008)

I only intend to upgrade or have upgraded what I feel is necessary to improve my comfort. Like the pedals, the grips, possibly the sadlle (though somewhat comfortable, I've suffered from bruising) and if I commute more as I intend to do, then the tyres. I woud also consider (eventually) shifting to lighter parts, but no time soon! Of course, if I blow something out then it'll need replacing and knowing me I'll probably do so with parts highly priced and specd (though I can't see myself EVER spending on parts way beyond what I paid). If I have a problem I usually ask my LBS for advice with regards to problems as well as when considering any upgrades, small or large. But thank God I found this site along with its informative members; I have come across some basics that if I'd overlooked, I would've splashed out more money than necessary...

So thanks for the advice/reminder. :thumbsup:


----------



## Screeching Halt (May 21, 2008)

*It's all fun and games, then .......*

First it is kind of innocent, then work surfers, family and friends begin to question you, then your only happy on the trail or shopping for gizmos, shiny, strnger, lighter...

I bought bikes for my wife and me. Her's is a comfort bike, mine is a Trek 6000. Then I found some trails. Two helmets were purchased. I just bought a seat- WTB Rocket 5 Race. I really want some clipless pedals and shoes. I'm new to mountain bikes, and haven't ever ridden with clipless. I haven't been on a bike for more than 25 years- the saddle was NEEDED. The clipless, well... Truth is, though, I have been shopping for a full suspension frame, checking out forks and saddles and brakes and wheels and hubs and rims and ... whew. My wife is seein a more sinister pattern.

My real concern is damaging my frame do to poor technmique. I know it will take time to learn. I do not know when a more solid bike is really needed. I sure question the advice from the LBS, and most of the chatter on the forums seems to be pushing the "if it is stock, it is junk" mindset.

Instead of blinging, when is a realistic time to upgrade the frame?


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

when yuo break it, or outride it.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Screeching Halt said:


> First it is kind of innocent, then work surfers, family and friends begin to question you, then your only happy on the trail or shopping for gizmos, shiny, strnger, lighter...
> 
> I bought bikes for my wife and me. Her's is a comfort bike, mine is a Trek 6000. Then I found some trails. Two helmets were purchased. I just bought a seat- WTB Rocket 5 Race. I really want some clipless pedals and shoes. I'm new to mountain bikes, and haven't ever ridden with clipless. I haven't been on a bike for more than 25 years- the saddle was NEEDED. The clipless, well... Truth is, though, I have been shopping for a full suspension frame, checking out forks and saddles and brakes and wheels and hubs and rims and ... whew. My wife is seein a more sinister pattern.
> 
> ...


Well, you say you've been shopping for a full suspension frame and all of the components you feel you're lacking. Have you done the research needed to make sure all of your existing components are compatible with the frame you might buy?

Building a bike piece by piece can be expensive and a headache unless you're really smart in how you go about it. Bikes, especially in the low to mid ranges, are a much better bargain if bought complete. Most of the guys you see on the forums here, showing off their custom bikes probably spent several thousand dollars on them. Bike manufacturers get parts for crazy cheap and can equip a bike for much less money than it would take to build it yourself.

And pay attention to last year's models. You can often find a killer deal on a complete bike simply because the newer models are on the racks. Iron Horse is a company which is often deeply discounted from year to year.


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

Just upgrade as you wish. If you got an extra $500 to spend, spend it.... Why do people get their panties in a bunch when they see people upgrade.

In my opinion upgrades are in the eye of the beholder. What might work for one doesn't for the other. I upgraded my grips before the bike even left the shop, so where the shifters, deraileurs and brake pads on my "V-Brakes". 

Why do people crack on V-Brakes. I outbrake most anyone with my V-brakes. I chose them because they weight over 1/2# less than the lightest set of Disk Brakes. On a DH bike I'd probably go with Disks because of the heat buildup and sustainability of your breaks. For "my" XC Hardtail my Vs are king.

There are no All-Round bikes. Sure I can use my Hardtail for City riding, but I opted to buy a Specialized Expedition for comfort. I can do 8 hours of riding on it without any problems. 
If you want to upgrade your Dart 1 fork to a Fox do it because of the handling on the trail, not because you have lockout. I never use my lockout. EVER.

I say, if you want to put a XTR setup on your Walmart bike, go for it, its sensless "to me" but maybe you have a good reason why you would do that. Good luck...


----------

